# Peacock in Pond pics



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

The pelet is thrown in.









The Peacock Goes for it!!!!!!









Allmost there!!!!!!!!!!!!









Direct hit!!!!









WHAM!!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damn, i gotta start viewing this forum more or ill miss out on all this good sh*t hah

what specie of pbass is it? how big is it right now? how big _will_ it get? Is it aggressive to any other lesser cichlids like the oscar or texas?

BTW unless that bass is under 10", that looks like a huge fuckin pellet. What type of pellets are they? where you get ur food from and what types of food do you feed all the fish in there?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

This is a Cichla Monoculus, the most common species found in the hobby. they can reach 20 inches.. This one in the pond is around 12 inches.. shes the smallest of the three i had, the other 2 died one jumped out of a tank and the other got a Very bad bacterial infection.. luckly i was able to save this female.. shes my fav..

that pellet is a hikari cichlid gold large size..

None of my Cichla have ever been aggressive.. this fish is VERY fast.. the reflex's are better then Cats.. they are the ultimate pred..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it could run circles around your jag eh?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

that is awesome...........


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you have never seen the video of B.Scott Pbass eating cariba?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yes i have.. I love Brians Cichla. they are awsome...

i hope to buy some Rare Cichla from him in the future.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> you have never seen the video of B.Scott Pbass eating cariba?


 no. where can i get it?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

awesome fish and pond...but what are those big things that look like pellets floating around ?

and how the hell did u build that pond im really intrested!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> This is a Cichla Monoculus, the most common species found in the hobby. they can reach 20 inches.. This one in the pond is around 12 inches.. shes the smallest of the three i had, the other 2 died one jumped out of a tank and the other got a Very bad bacterial infection.. luckly i was able to save this female.. shes my fav..
> 
> that pellet is a hikari cichlid gold large size..
> 
> None of my Cichla have ever been aggressive.. this fish is VERY fast.. the reflex's are better then Cats.. they are the ultimate pred..


 I want some.
















you show off.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> you have never seen the video of B.Scott Pbass eating cariba?










What? what were the size difference?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i wanna see that, i don't think the pbass can eat a caribe unless the caribe is really small comparing to the bass


----------

